# epirb?



## heronfish (Dec 8, 2009)

if we go out sea ward should we carry an epirb with us or?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Depends on the individual I think - I am no expert on these things by any means, I am just getting into offshore fishing for the first time myself 8) , but thought I would share the steps I've taken.

I've picked up an Aqualink floating PLB with GPS for fishing offshore, which will be stored in my PFD, and attached via a lanyard.

The way I looked at it was it was a possibility that I could get separated from my kayak offshore, of even have my kayak holed and be unable to paddle back to shore under my own steam.

I also have a waterprooft VHF which would probably get me out of these situations in most cases, but I'll feel more comfortable knowing I have the GPS enabled PLB to fall back on in the event my VHF fails or I am unable to give the coastguard adequate information on my location.

8)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I use a PLB too. Just dont believe that EPIRB is appropriate to our sport.

As Dallas mentioned - there is an argument that a hand held radio is prefereable. Of course the licensing in a bit of a palava. I usually take a mobile phone, but that only works in bays. Inshore may not get reception.


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Any boat more than 2km offshore needs an epirb. Don't think kayaks are included but I think a kayak would want one at least as much as a boat out that far.


----------



## heronfish (Dec 8, 2009)

oh ok,
thanks for the tips guys


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

RangiRocks said:


> Any boat more than 2km offshore needs an epirb. Don't think kayaks are included but I think a kayak would want one at least as much as a boat out that far.


Think its actually 2 nautical miles rather than km, which translates to 'around' 3.704km :lol:


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Dead right Dallas
Sorry about that


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Dallas said:


> RangiRocks said:
> 
> 
> > Any boat more than 2km offshore needs an epirb. Don't think kayaks are included but I think a kayak would want one at least as much as a boat out that far.
> ...


and that is from shore, or if there is an island within the 2nm zone it is extended 2nm past the islands. So for myself here going to broughton island it is not a requirement. But kayaks are not excluded from the requirement in NSW, if you go more than 2nm offshore in a kayak you need to carry an EPIRB - stupid rule really, PLB will be as big as you can carry.


----------



## heronfish (Dec 8, 2009)

yea sorry guys i haven't checked all the terms for the devices,
can u tell me what a "PLB" is?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey mate,

A PLB is basically the same as an EPIRB in function, it operates on the same 406mhz emergency frequency as an EPRIB, using the same emergency response system.

The man differences are that EPRIBS have some additional requirements in order to be classified as such, to my understanding these additional requirements are such things as floating independantly, floating vertically with the antenna clear of the water, longer battery life required, and some also have automatic activation etc.

In simple terms, EPIRBS are designed more often the be fitted to an actual vessel, whereas a PLB is more designed for being fitted/carried one ones person 8)

A PLB is unfortunately not a replacement for an EPRIB in legal terms however, so if you are fishing past the 2nm mark and are therefore required to carry an EPIRB, carrying only a PLB will not keep you within the law, even though it should afford you the same protection in the event of an incident.


----------



## heronfish (Dec 8, 2009)

oh ok thanks for that


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

My suggestion is consider your risk comfort and safety first. Then work out an approach to the legals.

I would think the easiest step is hand held VHS, but if you get mobile coverage in your area that would be a start (fast dial for local coast service). Second is the PLB. Mine fits inside the front pocket of my PFD. Then for me, most of my distance has been in bays so the EPIRB rule doesnt apply. The odd trip inshore looking to head out doesnt justify playing with EPIRBs. My solution is that I am happy with the PLB, if it comes to it, I'll argue it out, might get lucky, might get a fine.

Check through the safety threads, though, there are further safety steps than just emergency call options.


----------

